# Spouse visa - letter of support



## daugavpils (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi All

I have compiled a support letter for my wife's spouse visa application.
Could you please let me know if I have missed any bits? 

----------------------------------------------------

Entry Clearance Officer
UKVI

September 1st 2015

RE: Letter of Support for Mrs XXXX XXX;(DOB XXXXXX) Passport No: XXXXXX

Dear Sir/Madam,

I am writing in support of an application by the above named person, my wife, for a settlement visa to enable her to join me here in the UK. She currently resides in YYY.

I have met XXXX in online chat in 2001 and we had instantly became friends. Since then we have been communicating occasionally sending few emails a year. 

In March 2014 I had traveled to YYYY as a tourist and used this opportunity to meet XXXX in person. We had a great time and decided to meet again in April in Amsterdam, where our relationship has developed further and we decided to go on holiday together in Italy in May.

Since then I have been visiting XXXX in YYYY on a regular basis, once or twice a month, at the same time we had daily communications using Facebook chat and sending emails several times a month. XXXX had visited me in UK for Christmas holidays in 2014 and we had a great time travelling around the country.

We decided to get married in XXXX in March 2015. Our wedding ceremony was a small event with close family and friends. I have been previously married here in UK and subsequently divorced and have provided Decree Absolute showing this.

I am currently working as a full time ZZZ at ZZZ bank in London. My current gross salary is £65k pa. I also get yearly bonuses as you can see from the P60 provided.

We plan to live together in a two bedroom flat that I privately rent. I have attached a letter from the letting agency describing the property and the fact that there are no objections on their side if XXXX joins me.

If you need any further information or documentary evidence that may be of assistance to you, please let me know and I will endeavour to supply it to you.

Yours Sincerely,


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

None of this is necessary. You'll be providing the documents to support these things.




> . I have been previously married here in UK and subsequently divorced and have provided Decree Absolute showing this.
> 
> I am currently working as a full time ZZZ at ZZZ bank in London. My current gross salary is £65k pa. I also get yearly bonuses as you can see from the P60 provided.
> 
> We plan to live together in a two bedroom flat that I privately rent. I have attached a letter from the letting agency describing the property and the fact that there are no objections on their side if XXXX joins me.


You need to discuss what you have in common, your plans for the future and why you chose the UK to live.


----------



## daugavpils (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you very much nyclon ,

I will add the relevant information.

I have a slight concern about the way our timeline looks. Is it reasonable that I have known my wife as an online friend for 14 years with occasional email contact and then after we met in person and get married in a year?

Regards,


----------



## daugavpils (Aug 15, 2015)

nyclon said:


> None of this is necessary. You'll be providing the documents to support these things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is how I amended it:
---------------

In March 2014 I had travelled to YYY as a tourist and used this opportunity to meet XXX in person. We had a great time and decided to meet again in April in Amsterdam.
When we met there, we both decided to pursue a relationship as we had a lot in common and shared the same interests and values. We both enjoy travel, theatres and outdoors. Since then we traveled to various places in YYY and Europe together and went to several concerts and theater performances. We communicate in DDD which is my native language and we are very close culturally.

We hope that XXX will be able to get a job transfer as she works for an international company. We plan to buy a property here in UK and start a family.

Since I have children from my previous marriage, I would like to stay close to them and this is one of the main reasons why we would like to live in UK. I also have an established career here in UK that allows me to support us both financially.


----------



## daugavpils (Aug 15, 2015)

nyclon said:


> None of this is necessary. You'll be providing the documents to support these things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies I have ran out of 15 minutes limit to edit my previous post..

OK, I guess I need to be more elaborate. I did not realize that introduction letter should be a bit more personal that I expected.
Here are some things that I have amended. Do i need to elaborate more on some points?
---------------

In March 2014 I had travelled to YYY as a tourist and used this opportunity to meet XXX in person. We had a great time and decided to meet again in April in Amsterdam.
When we met there, we both decided to pursue a relationship as we had a lot in common and shared the same interests and values. We both enjoy travel, theatres and outdoors. We communicate in DDD which is my native language and we are very close culturally. 
While visitng XXX I have got introduced to her friends and we spent fantastic time together. As we met once or twice a month , we always tried to do something special, like going to a theather, concert or performance. As we both enjoy travel, we have visited several cities in YYYY and abroad together.

We plan to buy a property here in UK and start a family. XXX is a highly professional person with a great command of English and I am sure she will have no problem finding job in UK. I am planning to continue my current carrer that I thoroughly enjoy.

Since I have children from my previous marriage living in UK , I would like to stay close to them and have XXX to move over here. I also have an established career here in UK that allows me to support us both financially.


----------

